# Webcam Driver



## fudge24 (May 29, 2010)

I have an Advent ADE-300N webcam and i dont have a disk or anythink so it wont let me use my webcam. Can anyone give me a safe virus-free link for a website to download a driver for free?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

What OS are you running?
Your signature shows Win7, but I am not sure if this is the case.


----------



## fudge24 (May 29, 2010)

BCCOMP said:


> What OS are you running?
> Your signature shows Win7, but I am not sure if this is the case.



erm i didnt know what an OS was. All i know is that its an Acer laptop with windows 7. its brand new that why i cant get my old webcam to work on it.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

With the webcam connected to the laptop.

Open the Device Manager
You should "see" an error (yellow!)

Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Scroll to Hardware ID
Post the info you find under Hardware ID

If this is an older webcam you may need to upgrade it.
With this ID I may be able to find a driver that may work.


----------



## fudge24 (May 29, 2010)

BCCOMP said:


> With the webcam connected to the laptop.
> 
> Open the Device Manager
> You should "see" an error (yellow!)
> ...


O thankyou for your help i will do that and post it for you.


----------



## fudge24 (May 29, 2010)

This is what i found:

USB\VID_0C45&PID_62BB&REV_0100&MI_00
USB\VID_0C45&PID_62BB&MI_00


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

See if this driver will install:
http://www.sonix.com.tw/sonix/product.do?p=SN9C202 (Phase out)

You may have to run it in Vista compatibility mode.

Bill


----------



## fudge24 (May 29, 2010)

I clicked on the link and this came up:
We're sorry, the requested resource could not be found on Sonix.com


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Sorry about the link.
Try this one:
http://www.sonix.com.tw/sonix/product.do?p=SN9C202 (Phase out)


----------

